# Best deal on K-60



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

I am starting back up after new years and I was wanting a new sewer machine. I have a k-400 drum. But it doesnt have the power sometimes. Whats the best deal out there on a Ridgid k-60?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AJ Coleman and Northstate.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f24/root-66-sectional-20119/

This is what I'd buy if I was in the market for a sectional. Darn near the same thing and you'd save about $900 for an k60 equivilant.


----------



## TerryO (Oct 12, 2012)

Just bought a third K-60. Toolup.com was the best price I could find 1576.00 for the machine and 75 ft of cable then another 235.00 for the second 75 ft spool. Total 1811.00 no shipping and no tax outside of Nevada.

Terry Ohlmann / www.ActionAirPlumbing.com


----------

